# adding water



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it ok to add the declorinator after i put the water in the tank or shold i add it before the water goes into the tank. thanks please help


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I like to do it before I put the water into the tank


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Same here..

i fill up pot/bucket with water, then add the water conditioner,
then stir it up, then dump into tank.


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

me too


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

You should mix dechlor,salt, etc.. into the new water before putting it into the tank.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont think it really matters, IMO. I usually add it in while or after adding water.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I have always done it after, its really up to you.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i do it before and with an interval of several dozen minutes.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think that adding untreated water to your tank will stress your fish out more and possibly kill off some beneficial bacteria with the chlorine in the water. thats just my opinion.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I add it directly to the tank before refilling


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so nitrofish you add the declorinator to the tank directly and then add the water.


----------

